# how do you teach?



## marlon (Sep 30, 2007)

On another thread someone made the point that we do not seem to discuss the best ways (plural) of teaching techniques.  I thought it was a valid criticism so:

How do you teach stances?

how do you teach blocking?

how do you teach combination 6 and 7?

some basics, true but it is always good to start with and focus on basics

Respectfully,
Marlon


----------



## marlon (Sep 30, 2007)

very annoying.  i wrote a detailed post to answer my own question from my perspective but i guess it took too long so when i pressed post the system asked me to log in again and now the post is gone.  Is there a way to avoid this???
marlon


----------



## Blindside (Sep 30, 2007)

With all of our teaching we do three things, explain what we are doing, demonstrate it apart from the student, demonstrate it on the student, and eventually have them demonstrate it on us.  This engages the three main types of learners.  



> How do you teach stances?


 
With stances I generally will describe the purpose of the stance, the alignment of the feet, hips, and upper body, and weight distribution of the feet.  I then go on to tell them that most stances are just flashpoints in time, and that you aren't supposed to stay in them (with our school the exception being the neutral or modified neutral bow.)

I'll have the student move into a stance from another several times and correct the stance each time so the person gets the feel of an incorrect and correct stance and typical errors that they are prone to.



> how do you teach blocking?


Pretty similar, purpose of the basic block, correct movement of the arm, alignment of arm to the body.  Then feed several attacks to lock the motion in.

Whenever I teach I will comeback and revisit a topic several times in a training period or private lesson.  So I'll teach one block, go on the next one, come back review the first block, review the second, teach the third, etc.  This forces a student to "reload" the information several times in a single lesson and that tends to lead to better retention versus "block" learning where you do lots of rote motions as a group then move on to the next learning example.  (I based this off of a couple of studies on how people learn, it seems to work fairly well in practice.)

Once a student has gotten an appropriate group of basics together I'll put have them run through a drill or set to get the feel of basics isolated in action.  This might be "star block set" or a simple footwork isolation drill.  These aren't required sets/forms, they are just drills we use to get the basics practiced. 

Lamont


----------



## jks9199 (Sep 30, 2007)

marlon said:


> very annoying.  i wrote a detailed post to answer my own question from my perspective but i guess it took too long so when i pressed post the system asked me to log in again and now the post is gone.  Is there a way to avoid this???
> marlon


The easiest way to avoid a problem like that is to write the post in any text-editor (Word, Word Pad, NotePad, Open Office, or whatever), then copy and past it into the thread reply box.  The only headache is that, if you want to do fancy stuff like embed pics or links, you have to either know the language to do so, or do it after you cut and paste.  (You can also copy your post to your Clipboard a few times, and if something happens, just paste the most recent in, and start from there...)

Though, I find that it's not usually a time-out problem so much as a "hit the wrong button" problem...


----------



## IWishToLearn (Nov 25, 2007)

marlon said:


> On another thread someone made the point that we do not seem to discuss the best ways (plural) of teaching techniques. I thought it was a valid criticism so:
> 
> How do you teach stances?


 
I spend a lot of time with each new student teaching them purpose and construction of basic stances, giving them enough to help them understand mentally what they're doing and why, but without overloading them to the shut down point. Then we physically drill the stances into them until they've got it well enough to add more mental. We then keep up the alternating physical/mental throughout their training...because it's a constant refinement and as their mental abilities progress they can handle more. (Duh. heh)



marlon said:


> how do you teach blocking?
> 
> how do you teach combination 6 and 7?
> 
> some basics, true but it is always good to start with and focus on basics


 
Same process for all the rest.


----------



## dragonswordkata (Nov 25, 2007)

Blindside said:


> With all of our teaching we do three things, explain what we are doing, demonstrate it apart from the student, demonstrate it on the student, and eventually have them demonstrate it on us. This engages the three main types of learners.
> 
> With stances I generally will describe the purpose of the stance, the alignment of the feet, hips, and upper body, and weight distribution of the feet.
> 
> ...


Good points all. I also stress to my students that they must practice correctly, practice constantly and practice patiently.


----------



## marlon (Nov 26, 2007)

i usually teach the stances from a static position.  The beginner stances being horse stance forward stance, crane stance and fighting.  I explain the weight distribution and focus on the position of the feet and spinal alignment.  The goal for me is to have the stance hold the person in position more than having the person use muscular force to hold the stance.  Each person must learn to relax into the stance with proper spinal alignment i.e. the tail bone in line with the center of the top of the head. The shoulders down and the chest slightly rounded in (concave).  I also show standing like a tree but follow up mainly with those students who keep up this training by themselves.


Blocking I teach with key words.  The first two blocks circle stop the fist starts  just outside of the thigh (where blocks 7 &8 end) the waist circles the fist ccw (counter clockwise) the elbow stops when it reaches the center line and the fist continues to just outside the shoulder.  The first few times I focus on the elbow and fist   position then I bring in the importance of the waist.  Blocks 3&4 the key words I use are point the elbow and swing.  I teach the student to bring the fist( palm facing out) to the ear pointing the elbow out to the side and then to swing the fist across the body to just outside the opposite shoulder.  I emphasize that the block is made with the hammer and not the forearm although the forearm is a decent back up.  I show them how the waist opens up when they point their elbow properly and how it closes as the make the block.  Blocks 7&8 I use the key words cross the body and switch  The fist goes to the opposite ear (palm facing back) while the other fist drops to the front of the groin then the hammer comes down from the ear to just outside the thigh / knee as the other hand come to a chamber = switch there is a contraction on the cross and  an opening on the switch to bring the waist into play for the block

I find key words are great re enforcers to teaching. And by using them when I first teach a something later those words can bring back to the student everything about the initial teaching should they need a reminder

Combination 6 I teach initially as block 4 , block 1 right front ball kick, cross and cover.  Block 4 causes the miss block one turns the attackers body slightly to eliminate weapons and the kick is the finish.  Cross and cover is emphasized as we are built for a multiple attacker situation and must not forget to check our surroundings.

Combination 7 is slip the attack and counter with a side thrust kick.  I emphasize looking at the attacker while slipping the attack and a guard with the slip and a good pivot with the side thrust kick to engage the hips properly for the kick.  Of course cross and cover.

Any criticism is welcome.  I am always ready to learn.  Also, perhaps other areas of how we teach can be discussed or some things we find difficult or challenging to teach  to some students.  

Respectfully,
marlon


----------



## marlon (Nov 26, 2007)

How do you teach the kicks.  Beginner kick that i teach are front ball, snap kick, side thrust and back kick

respectfully,
Marlon


----------



## marlon (Nov 26, 2007)

The front ball kick,  a push away kick. crane up ankle to knee pull the knee in towards your own plexus pull back the toes and push the knee away from your center, the hip push the knee away.  Bring the knee back, crane position then step down maintaining equilibrium.

Snap kick&#8230;the kick that no girl needs explained.  Crane up ankle to knee, straighten the craned leg out in front of you with a quick snapping motion.  Return to crane position and step down maintaining center equilibrium

Back kick.  Crane up, ankle to knee rubbing your thighs together push your heel to the back while peeking over the shoulder right if kicking right and left shoulder if kicking left (this helps to maintain proper alignment while kicking). Return to crane and step down.

Side thrust kick.  Six steps: 1 crane up, then 2) pivot pulling the knee in towards the plexus, the knee of the craned leg must NOT point down when you pivot 3)push the knee away striking with the heel.  Both heels should be pointed in the same direction when the kick hits. You should be looking at your target (again to promote proper spinal alignment) 4) pull the knee back to your center 5) pivot back to original crane position 6) step down

Under no circumstances is &#8216;falling or dropping &#8216;your leg from the kick acceptable.  Equilibrium and spinal alignment are key

This is my way of teaching beginners the basics and as always constructive criticism is welcome.  Please share your ways also.

Respectfully,
Marlon


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jan 10, 2008)

marlon said:


> How do you teach?




Very well, thank you...

irateboo


----------



## Doc (Jan 13, 2008)

Goldendragon7 said:


> Very well, thank you...
> 
> irateboo



What he said!


----------



## Jdokan (Jan 14, 2008)

Very little...
I've joined the me generation.....
I share only now...


----------



## kosho (Jan 15, 2008)

Hello,

        I teach to each person to how there body and age and mind set is. 
I find what works for 1 may not work for another.

Kosho


----------



## Danjo (Jan 15, 2008)

marlon said:


> On another thread someone made the point that we do not seem to discuss the best ways (plural) of teaching techniques. I thought it was a valid criticism so:
> 
> How do you teach stances?
> 
> ...


 
Well, I would have the students do all my yard work and wax my cars like Mr. Miyagi did with Daniel-san. Why mess with a working formula?


----------



## still learning (Jan 15, 2008)

Hello,  Just wanted to add this in?

We always let our students beaware of their CENTER OF BALANCE (two inch inside and two inch down of belly button)

When moving stances, blocking, striking, kicking...your center has to maintain its balance.  Move with your center in balance!

Proper body center makes a stronger body stances' to engaged in any defense or strikes!

Anyone can kick...to do it correctly? ...ah ..and in balance? ...this is the important to learn also....helps with the power and speed!

Aloha ( when the body is correct...the mind will be correct too..)

PS: the worst is been OFF BALANCE ...in mind and body?


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jan 16, 2008)

still learning said:


> Hello,  Just wanted to add this in?
> 
> We always let our students beaware of their CENTER OF BALANCE (two inch inside and two inch down of belly button)
> 
> ...




Ahhhh nice!

:asian:


----------

